# Blood Angel Librarian and Sanguinary Priests



## Gorlak (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all - just a few pictures of my Blood Angel army update, which will hopefully grow into a brief project log, of sorts.  These are the main new non-special character models I'll be adding and hopefully painting up today. All comments and criticisms welcome as always!























































Hope you like 'em!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! This is some of the most awesome Blood Angels-conversions i've ever seen! Do you have more to show?

+rep!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking very nice mate, but no rep until they are painted


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice conversions! Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like your Librarian. The empty hand is a nice variation on the classic outstretched hand gesture.

What did you use for the wires going into the psychic hood?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are some really excellent models. The libby looks very meditative. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is his hood made from a shoulder pad? If so, well done.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with all comments thusfar! The conversions are great, and I'll definitely be following this with great interest as I begin my own BA. The Librarian is, well, awesome. +Rep, and I can't wait to see them painted!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i agree with all above, these look awesome. Like Khorne's Fist, i'd be interested to know how you made the hood. 

I'll give you some +rep now but i want to see them painted before i give you lots 

Rev


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That Librarian was just amazing... :shok: +rep


----------



## Gorlak (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the great comments, I didn't expect anything like that sort of response! Lad you like them! The librarian was just a case of working up the pieces I had and trying to pull it together into the image I had in mind. The fantastic art work in the current codex helped inspire a lot of the work.

Painted piccies should be on the way shortly - base coats are almost done on these three, and the Vet squad that I have also been working up. I'll post them up as work in progress.

Asamodai - the cables are simply guitar wire (I think!) of a suitably small guage, to fit the model. I found some for this particular model, but I bought some bass guitar wire years ago which was a big thick for this one. There's such a range though, you can find anything you need to get it to fit.

Khorne's Fist & TheReverend (that sounds like a band name to me..!) -
It is indeed a regular shoulder pad carved into a psychic hood, for which I have shamelessly stolen the inspiration from numerous forums and posts! The additional 'ribs' made from thin plastic strip was my addition to this though, just to add some detail. You can see this on his head/helmet in these photos, but it is also on the inside of the hood. The hood construction isn't hard, you just have to be careful not to split the pad while carving...!

Pictures to follow in an hour or two, promise! :grin:


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice.

Really looking forward to seeing them painted then hammering them with psycannons.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant work. Would love to see more from this army


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Blood Angels ! I like the poses you have used. And some of the details will be nicked , for sure.  +rep


----------



## HKJGN (Jul 18, 2010)

Awww.. and i thought my Blood Angel librarian idea was original..:ireful2:

ah well, yours look really cool, +Rep for you :so_happy:


----------



## Gorlak (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, they are considerably later than promised, but a combination of not knowing when to stop and having friends round delayed things! 

These are very much the basecoats for these guys, particularly the librarian who needs MUCH more work on the blue armour. The intention is to paint some detailing of the crystalline style onto the force weapon, with the blade having several more striped highlights.

Apologies for the dodgy camera work, I'm being to impatient to put together the full set up and tri pod! These will follow when more work is done to the paint jobs.

The Vets are half of the squad assembled, but they've had the most work done paint-wise as there needed more for the list I'm currently planning... 

Cheers again for all the positive comments, they really do keep you motivated!



























































































Cheers!
H


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

They're looking great mate, can't wait to see them painted up!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Those guys look just great... :clapping: THATS AWESOME!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking veeeerrryyy nice! Good start on the paint job! keep up the good work:good:


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

that's awesome mate! can't wait to see more! + rep


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup looking very promising so far. Keep it coming.


----------

